# Koffice-libs no se compila y Rosegarden no arranca

## Latinvs

Buenas.

Tengo un problema cuando intento instalar la última beta de Kword y Kpresenter 2.3 la dependencia koffice-libs me falla siempre en el mismo punto. Decir que esto exactamente ocurría con la beta anterior.

```
                

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkspreadcommon.so                                              

[ 86%] Built target kspreadcommon                                                                  

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-office/koffice-libs-9999 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4381:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3435:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3069:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1262:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  649:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1641:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/koffice-libs-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/koffice-libs-9999'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-meta.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'kde': '/var/lib/layman/kde/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/koffice-libs-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/koffice-libs-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/koffice-libs-9999/work/koffice-libs-9999'

```

No entiendo por qué las koffice-libs quieren instalar el archivo libkspreadcommon.so si no voy a instalar Kspread, pero bueno, en todo caso parece que eso es lo que hay y en ese punto es en el que falla siempre. ¿A alguien le pasa lo mismo?

El otro programa rompehuev*s es Rosegarden, tanto la versión antigua, la 10.4, como la última parecen instalarse bien, pero al intentar arrancarlo no sucede nada. Pruebo desde una consola

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> yo@localhost ~ $ rosegarden
> 
> 

 

[/quote]Y ahí se queda por los siglos de los siglos sin hacer ni puñetero caso.

Decir que al final de la instalación se me informa de que:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Installing (1 of 1) media-sound/rosegarden-9999
> 
>  * Messages for package media-sound/rosegarden-9999:
> ...

 

Pero por lo que dice no es nada importante, o sí?

Uso KDE 4.5.3, GCC 4.4.4-r2 y el núcleo 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida y agradecida.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Prueba a hacer un revdep-rebuild

muchas veces he tenido problemas de estos al compilar y se han arreglado con esto.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> make: *** [all] Error 2 

 

lo que quiere decir que hay un Error 1, puedes pegar el log completo en algún lao ?

De cualquier manera no me extraña que pete, estás tirando de git, has probao con koffice-libs-2.2.91 p.ej. ??

 *Quote:*   

> * The ebuild phase 'prepare' with pid 16918 appears to have left an orphan
> 
> * process running in the background. 

 

la primera vez que veo ese mensaje, no sé si es importante o no, pero la fase prepare entiendo que viene siendo el confgure asi que igual hay algo que se queda colgao y por ello el programa no se ejecuta. Hay alguna forma de decirle al rosegarden este que haga mas barullo al ejecutarse, algo asi como --verbose o --debug como tienen otros programas ? Hay algún bug abierto en b.g.o. ?

saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

Gracias, Cameta, pero no ha funcionado, :/

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   make: *** [all] Error 2  
> 
> lo que quiere decir que hay un Error 1, puedes pegar el log completo en algún lao ?

 

Ah, pensaba que el 2 sería el código de error.

¿Te vale un "grep error" del log? es que el log es kilométrico, si lo pego aquí va a ocupar demasiado, no?

Y sí, he probado la 2.2.91; me petaba la extracción de las koffice-libs. He probado varias veces, incluso bajándome el tar desde la web y copiándolo en /usr/portage/distfiles/, por si por algún motivo la descarga de emerge estaba corrompiendo el archivo, pero nada, petaba igual, por eso probé con la versión en desarrollo.

Creo que mi instalación es bastante normalita, no he hecho nada raro salvo probar un par de versiones no estables de programas mediante desenmascaramientos, manteniendo el resto de mi sitema intactamente estable.

Esta gente prueba las cosas antes de colgarlas en la red, verdad? jeje. Si se supone que las cuelgan para que cualquiera pueda probarlas e informar de fallos, es decir, sin necesidad de instalaciones "esotéricas" no se me ocurre qué pueden tener otros instalado que yo no tenga,  :Neutral: 

Por cierto, jamás pensé que fuese a usar una de las frases favoritas de mi novia cuando miro a otras, XDD

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   * The ebuild phase 'prepare' with pid 16918 appears to have left an orphan
> 
> * process running in the background.  
> 
> la primera vez que veo ese mensaje, no sé si es importante o no, pero la fase prepare entiendo que viene siendo el confgure asi que igual hay algo que se queda colgao y por ello el programa no se ejecuta. Hay alguna forma de decirle al rosegarden este que haga mas barullo al ejecutarse, algo asi como --verbose o --debug como tienen otros programas ? Hay algún bug abierto en b.g.o. ?

 

Nada, ni --verbose ni --debug  le hacen soltar prenda al mamón; tecleo, pulso intro y se desplaza un lína hacia arriba como si arrancase pero no sucede nada. El monitor de sistema de KDE sigue diciendo, como en los otros intentos, que el ejecutable "rosegarden" está en marcha pero nada de nada.

Había un bug referente a su compilación en sistemas con QT 4.7, por ejemplo el mío, pero como digo la compilación parece ir bien (el mensaje raro ese sólo sale con la versión SVN y no interrumpe la instalación), pero es que la versión 10.4.2 se supone que corregía este fallo; también la he instalado, y ni una queja durante la instalación, como la 10.4, pero al ejecutar el programa pasa lo mismo, o sea, nada.

Portage me dice que no puede rebajar mi versión de QT sin cargarse el sistema, así que empiezo a pensar que me tocará buscar una alternativa a Rosegarden. Si alguien sabe de alguna, orientada o al menos cuya orientación contemple a usuarios con formación musical, es decir, con un editor de partituras potente que permita escribir sin quebraderos de cabeza para agrupaciones grandes acepto sugerencias,  :Very Happy: 

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Te vale un "grep error" del log? es que el log es kilométrico, si lo pego aquí va a ocupar demasiado, no? 

 

pégalo en el pastebin o algo asi, pero de cualquier manera yo no creo que pueda ayudarte mucho, es por si otra persona tiene mas idea que yo y le puede echar un vistazo.

 *Quote:*   

> Esta gente prueba las cosas antes de colgarlas en la red, verdad?

 

supongo, por la numeración entiendo que el 91 quiere decir "beta 1" asi que alguna petada es de esperar me temo.

Y si tiras de git o cvs con el ebuild-9999 pues pero aún : ahi estás descargando las fuentes tal cuál están ahora mismo en el árbol de desarollo, lo que no quiere decir que sea compilable o siquiera usable.

Sobre el rosegarden ni idea macho, sé que hay un overlay llamado pro-audio, mira a ver si igual ahi hay algo que sea medio fumable.

http://proaudio.tuxfamily.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

suerte y saluetes

----------

